# mated crawfish ,but no eggs?



## dht (Dec 25, 2011)

hi guys,so i have got my crawfish to mate ,that was a week ago ,im not sure when the female is suppose to attach some eggs to her tail. or could she not have gotten fertilized? please help ,thankyou in advance.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Have you tried reading doing some research on them? Are you sure what you witnessed was them mating?


----------



## dht (Dec 25, 2011)

yes i have


----------



## henningc (Apr 17, 2013)

It can sometimes take up to 2 weeks for the eggs to be extruded. The longer the wait the less viable eggs there will be. In my experience, if a female is not receptive somebody ends up beaten senseless or dead. The only other thing I have ever found to explain this would be that she dropped the sperm packets. Not likely, but can happen. If eggs don't appear, try breeding her again 4-6 days after she molts.

Are these the Red Claws??????????


----------



## dht (Dec 25, 2011)

yes, by red claw i assume you mean our native Crawfish from Louisiana,and not the Austrailian one.


----------

